# Factory Oil Filter options



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi guys,

With 1500 miles on the wife’s new car, I though I’d do an oil change this week end, so I stopped at my friendly neighborhood Nissan dealer to get an oil filter. This thing is small and dainty like my wife .

So has anybody cross referenced the 3.5 v6 Altima oil filter with another factory one that is larger that will fit? Maybe one off maybe a 350z or G35? – they have a different part number.

Thanks


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *Hi guys,
> 
> With 1500 miles on the wife’s new car, I though I’d do an oil change this week end, so I stopped at my friendly neighborhood Nissan dealer to get an oil filter. This thing is small and dainty like my wife .
> 
> ...


I have been using the filter from theNissan 4cyl. #9E000. It is also the same filter for the 3.0Litre Max. It is larger than the one forour Altima V6 and there is lots of clearance.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I use the little one on the 3.5
(don't have the #'s with me - at work now) 
I do know that it's fits my '95 SE-R too so that's why I use
that one. I get a discount for buying them in bulk from
my dealer.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

As always thanks for you quick replies. 

Hey Rat, that filter you reference, fits the VG30E motor? If it is then the part # should be 15208-00003, which by the way also fits the z31 engines (300zx). I got a box of then in the garage (I do the same as Altiholic, buy in bulk - got 3 other Nissan to feed and care fore ), I’ll check the fitment this weekend.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm using the AC PF-1127 on my SE.
It is not listed as being for the Altima but fits & seals perfect !


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BAC said:


> *I'm using the AC PF-1127 on my SE.
> It is not listed as being for the Altima but fits & seals perfect ! *


I`m not surprised, there is such a large surface for the seal that it could vary in size by a quarter of an inch easily and there would be no problem. The Thread must be right and you are home free.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Just a quick update. A VG30/z31 (Maxima/300zx) filter doesn’t fit. Neither does a GA16 (Sentra).
What does fit is one for a SR20 (Se-R). Next time I’m at the parts store I’ll check out that AC PF-1127.
Thanks


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I just use what the car calls for...that way no problems if I have problems


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Oil Filter*

OK. Here is the full skiffie!

Nissan Oil Filter Part no. 15208-9E000. This is generally used for the 4 cyl Altima but has other applications on the Box.

USA/Canada Infiniti-A32 Engine VQ30DE------------Max-A32B Engine VQ30DE-----------Altima L30 Engine KA24DE----------- Pathfinder- R50 EngineVG33E-----------Pickup D22U Engine KA24DE.

As I stated above there is lots of room on our VQ35 engines and the extra filter power in this OEM filter puts my mind at rest.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the part number, I’ll give it a try for the next oil change. You threw me off when you said Maxima, assumed it was a VG30E (what I have) not the VQ30DE. There is a lot of room for a larger filter.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *Just a quick update. A VG30/z31 (Maxima/300zx) filter doesn’t fit. Neither does a GA16 (Sentra).
> What does fit is one for a SR20 (Se-R). Next time I’m at the parts store I’ll check out that AC PF-1127.
> Thanks *


You've gotta be kidding! ALL THREE of my cars can use the same filter? Lucky me if it's true. We'll see when that odometer hits 1000 mi. and it's time to get that "break-in" oil outta there. Thanks 4 the info.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

have been using Mobil 1 here...
small in size, but quality filter medium....
back up same as Rat...OEM, 9E000..


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *You've gotta be kidding! ALL THREE of my cars can use the same filter? Lucky me if it's true. We'll see when that odometer hits 1000 mi. and it's time to get that "break-in" oil outta there. Thanks 4 the info. *


I guess so, makes it easyer buying by the case


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok...gotta ask you guys...I just bought an 03 altima 4 banger. I know I should change the oil soon to get the breakin oil out but...shouldn't I use what oil filter nissan says to use and if not why and which should I use?? Thanks


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

mysterio said:


> *Ok...gotta ask you guys...I just bought an 03 altima 4 banger. I know I should change the oil soon to get the breakin oil out but...shouldn't I use what oil filter nissan says to use and if not why and which should I use?? Thanks *


Thats right use the OEM filter #15208-9E000. It is a good filter and your Ride will be covered by waranty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks ratawayne


MY RIDE
http://members.cardomain.com/rushaltima2k3


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

mysterio said:


> *thanks ratawayne
> 
> 
> MY RIDE
> http://members.cardomain.com/rushaltima2k3 *


Anytime. I checked out your ride in Cardomain. I made some comments and invited you to check mine out.


----------

